# Rhubarb Safe?



## Nela (Apr 14, 2011)

I know that rhubarb leaves are toxic so I will definitely not feed those but I did do a search on here and found the rhubarb stems to be safe... I wanted to confirm that with you guys before giving May any. She's an oddball and likes odd things so I figured this is one of those things she might just love. Lol...

Verdict?


----------



## Nela (Apr 14, 2011)

Okies, I found more and more posts on it so I see now that the stems are safe. I will cut them in small pieces so the strings don't become an issue.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 14, 2011)

Sophie

I don't understand why part of a plant is poisonous/toxic and another part isn't. 

Since I don't like Rhubarb it's never in my home but if I did like it I still wouldn't give it to the bunnies. That's just me though. Their are so many other "SAFE" foods that they can have why take a chance.

Susan


----------



## Nela (Apr 14, 2011)

Saw this after but she doesn't like it anyway lol

I am not sure how it works really. But then again, it's the same with apples. The seeds are toxic (and I think fresh wood too?)so... :?Noo idea. That's one example I can think of right now but I know there are others. The reason I do it is to offer variety and see what she truly likes soI can use it as a treat. Also, I eat these things myself and Jeffdoesn't so I often have a bit much for just me so it was worth seeing if I had someone to share it with.But alas,I am alone in my rhubarb love.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 14, 2011)

Nela, I thought apple fresh wood was ok for thrm. I've v

been giving mine twigs from an apple tree. One of my former neighbours has apple trees in his ard. He cut a bunch for the bunnies last fall.

Do you have a dehydrator Sophie? I got one at Xmas, so i do a bunch of goodies for thr bunnies. Bananas, parsley, carrots and I just did apples on the weekend. OMG the love :heartbeat::hearts:heartsthem.

Susan.

PS

What time is it in the Netherlands? At the momernt it is 12:10 pm


----------



## Nela (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah lol it's very possible that it is. I can't really remember. Unfortunately, I don't have any apple wood to give them so I really don't know much about it. I do know the seeds are toxic though. Lol. Well of course, I think it would take more than a few to harm but it's definitely not something I am feeding. As for a dehydrator, no I don't have one. I don't plan on getting one since I prefer to feed them fresh myselfbut they sure do love the dried banana chips. Lol. Those come in really handy when I need to bribe them or something. They'll be getting one after their shots for sure. Well, once we're in the clear. :biggrin:I think they appreciate them more sine they are special treats only. Hehehe. 

It's about 6:40pm here. We have a 6hr difference :biggrin2:


----------

